# HELP! My doeling ate a mushroom!



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Today as we were bringing our goats back from their pasture, my 6 month old Oberhasli doeling, Sadie, ate a mushroom. She was able to swallow about 3/4 of the large, white mushroom(about 4 inches wide). I gave her some probiotics, but I don't know what else to do. Will she be alright, or will this kill her?
Thanks.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

You can give her activated charcoal to absorb any toxins the mushroom might have had. Hopefully someone else will chime in who knows more about this sort of thing. You can get activated charcoal at pet stores in the fish section.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks, I kinda thought I'd need activated charcoal, unfortunately I don't have any. :/. I'll be watching for any bad symptoms. So far she's alright.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, I just checked on her. She is only slightly bloated(from being on pasture). Her temp. was 103.8. I thought maybe it is higher because she was out in the hot sun? But I took two other goats' temp. and they were 101.9 and 102.9, so I guess she's a little higher. So far she's acting ok.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Hopefully what she ate wasn't a poisonous mushroom. I have friends who go mushroom hunting, but I am chicken believing in the old saying, There are old mushroom hunters and there are bold mushroom hunters, but there are no old, bold mushroom hunters." It really takes expertise to tell the difference on some.

If she starts acting sick, it would be best to get her to a vet, IMHO. Milk thistle is traditionally used for some mushroom poisoning, but it seems it is most effective if given IV. Different mushrooms have different toxic effects, so if you have a remaining piece, you could hang onto it for identification until you know for sure that she has not been poisoned.

Good luck.ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can find activated charcoal at the store. They have it in capsule form for humans (its the same thing). But most likely it wasnt something poisonous. when in doubt though give the activated charcoal.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I just found this article which has really good info about mushroom poisoning. In people at least, it says that it may take one or two days or even more for symptoms to develop with the most poisonous mushrooms. Fever can be a symptom.
http://www.rogersmushrooms.com/poisoning/common_symptoms.asp

Can you find any pieces of the mushroom -- the stem maybe?


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

You should go to the store and get some charcoal if you dont have some. Will cost you less than it would to replace her if she has been poisoned.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> you can find activated charcoal at the store. They have it in capsule form for humans (its the same thing). But most likely it wasnt something poisonous. when in doubt though give the activated charcoal.


Charcoal is cheap and excellent insurance. But it would need to be given very soon to do any good. (For people, they say within the first hour.)


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Just checked on her. She's acting fine, chewing her cud, eating hay, etc. Her temp was down to 102.1. I'm going to look and see if we have any charcoal. Here are some pics of the mushrooms, the one she ate and the same kind uneaten. 















Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I don't really know mushrooms, but this website might help you identify it - http://www.rogersmushrooms.com/gallery/chooser.asp


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That looks like a psilocybin, in which case she'll be just fine. It takes more than 1 to go on a magic trip. Everything everyone needs to know about mushrooms


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Best of luck keep us posted 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

A friend suggested the site "mushroom observer." You have to sign up, but people will give you opinions on what type they think it is. The person who referred me to that site is not an expert, but he didn't think the mushroom looked toxic.

http://mushroomobserver.org/observer/how_to_use

Jill is likely right though. That wouldn't be bad.

Hope she is fine.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you can't get to the store and need charcoal- in a pinch- char some hardwood like oak. 
Scrape the burnt area off, (Not ashes) and crush it up and feed that to her. Milk of magnesia 
will also help bind and pass the toxins. Natural wood charcoal that you grill with works too.
NOT THE BRIQUETS! 

I hope she is ok. Let us know!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Really difficult to see anything in those photos...would need to use the close-up lens. Although there are several kinds of mushroom toxins, many of them require repeated, longterm exposure to make a difference in one's health. Odds are, if she's still okay at the moment, she'll be okay.

Goat hiker, you were just kidding with that "everything you need to know about mushrooms" picture, weren't you??? --Erstwhile Mycologist.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Absolutely kidding. It is true though if you only pick those shapes. I spent many summers in cow pastures during the '80's.

There are very few kill you dead right now from a bite mushrooms. Death Caps etc. There are many that are considered toxic but, require many mushrooms or repeated doses to do much.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Goathiker: Galerinas. One-way trip.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, today Sadie is acting completely normal! Whoohoo! Today I bought some activated charcoal for the future, hopefully I won't have to use it, but I'm sure I will. It'll be good to have on hand. Thanks for all the advice everyone! Here's a pic of healthy, happy Sadie relaxing!








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Jill hahaha, hubby and I were thinking the sames thing. Only he said the biggest danger may be she decides she needed to start wearing tye dye shirts.


----------

